# CO2 refill/price



## GHNelson (26 Sep 2009)

Hi all
I took my new JBL 500 gram cylinder to be re-filled at a well known aquatics centre.
Now here is a laugh,the assistant replies [we exchange cylinders with a full one] very good i said.
I am off to look at some new tubing be back in a few minutes,duly get what i am after, goes up to the counter and sees this cylinder that's been through the wars.  
I was a bit peeved by this but a accepted it anyway.Here's the best bit Â£16.61 for an exchange rip off i feel.
I can buy a disposable 500 gram for Â£15.99 which doesn't help the environment at all.  
You live and learn.
You got to laugh.
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Sep 2009)

This may help you when you require a refil.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612&start=0

Regards
paul.


----------



## jonny_ftm (27 Sep 2009)

Yes, avoid any aquatic brand product. Get your cylinders and regulators from gas companies, it will be so much cheaper. I get a 10Kg CO2 cansiter for the price of a 2Kg one I buy in aquatic shop. Also, for the price of a crappy Dennerle regulator, I get a 2 stage regulator + an Ideal needle valve


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2009)

Hi
Are you based outside the UK.
hoggie


----------



## CeeJay (27 Sep 2009)

Hi hoggie


			
				jonny_ftm said:
			
		

> Yes, avoid any aquatic brand product.


Couldn't agree more. Their prices are extortionate.
I was in my LFS today and they wanted Â£68 for 2kg cylinder   
I think I'll stick to getting my 2kg FE's refilled by my local fire safety place for Â£15   . (Now that I've got a spare)

Chris.


----------



## Cro (28 Sep 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more. Their prices are extortionate.
> I was in my LFS today and they wanted Â£68 for 2kg cylinder
> I think I'll stick to getting my 2kg FE's refilled by my local fire safety place for Â£15   . (Now that I've got a spare)
> 
> Chris.


You may want to haggle a bit, I get mine for Â£6.


----------



## Superman (28 Sep 2009)

Aquatic shops charge way over the top IMO.
I asked for a refil of mine from a shop featured in PFK's shop of the year and was told a 500g would be nearly Â£70! Robbing  :silent: 
I said to them that I'll get a 2kg FE instead for Â£15.


----------



## jonny_ftm (28 Sep 2009)

Here in CH, I get industrial gas at Â£28 equivalent for a 10Kg cansister. The price difference between refills is very small and it would cost me Â£26 for a 7.5Kg. So, I would opt for the 10Kg canisters if you have space


----------



## CeeJay (29 Sep 2009)

Hi Cro


			
				Cro said:
			
		

> You may want to haggle a bit, I get mine for Â£6.


And I thought I got mine cheap   
What county are you in then?

Chris


----------



## Cro (30 Sep 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> And I thought I got mine cheap
> What county are you in then?
> 
> Chris


UK. Norfolk to be precise. I use a company called Flame Skill, it's best to go round to the local fire safety places imho. Lets face it C02 isn't an expensive gas (comparatively) and for fire saftey companies it only takes 2 mins of someones time to fill a 2kg, 5kg or whatever bottle.


----------



## CeeJay (30 Sep 2009)

Hi Cro
Thanks for that.
It appears I'll have to do some haggling   

Chris


----------



## ben (2 Oct 2009)

Hi guys, i just picked up a co2 bottle cant remember what the weight is, but it stands about 2 feet tall and is between 6 and 7 inches in diameter. Anyhoo, it cost me Â£13.80 from a place called Keygas near Wrexham, if thats any help.


----------



## Egmel (6 Oct 2009)

Hi guys, if the places you use for refills aren't on the refill list then can you add them to the thread for me (and anyone else in your area who might like to make use of them)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612

Cheers
Helen


----------

